# How to clean cinema display?



## freaky (Mar 19, 2006)

What is the best way to clean both my screen and aluminum part of my cinema display? I've already ruined my Powerbook screen and want to make sure I don't do the same to any part of my monitor. Is it best to just use the cloth that came with it? I've also heard of using fabric softener sheets??


----------



## simbalala (Mar 19, 2006)

I use a paper towel with a few drops of Joy or similar dish soap on it. Squeeze it to make sure the soap is distributed and the towel not dripping wet. Wipe it down then refold the towel and repeat till you don't see more grime on the clean areas of the towel.

Wipe it down afterwards with a damp but not soapy paper towel. 

I've done this for years and the screens have been just fine.


----------



## jh2112 (Mar 19, 2006)

I use screen wipes for both jobs.


----------



## simbalala (Mar 19, 2006)

jh2112 said:
			
		

> I use screen wipes for both jobs.


And the people who make them appreciate your business.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 19, 2006)

simbalala said:
			
		

> And the people who make them appreciate your business.


And the people who make LCD monitors appreciate yours.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 19, 2006)

don't use paper towels.  don't use paper towels.  don't use paper towels.

use a soft cloth.  and warm water does the job quite adequately.  a small amount of vinegar sometimes helps as well, but in moderation. (like only on stubborn marks)


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 19, 2006)

Paper towels might be OK on CRT's - thats what you use for cleaning glass. But for LCD's - not a good idea. Make sure to not use so much liquid that it drips down the screen (And possibly soaks into the monitor). I helped someone who spilled coffee on their powerbooks screen, and it messed up the screen pretty good. Be careful, and use common sense, and you'll be fine.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 19, 2006)

You mean I can't use my tongue to clean my screen??  Darned it!! 

A soft damp cloth should do the trick for any screen.

Now I've always wondered if baby wipes would be safe enough since it's meant to be gentle enough for a baby's skin.  Any thoughts?


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 19, 2006)

Baby wipes? Sounds like it would work, but I don't know if they put chemicals that could harm your screen, or moisturizers in them. That could be bad.


----------

